# Hello! I'm new to this forum.



## KeithSteven (Aug 8, 2011)

What's up? My name is Keith. And, I am very new to this forum. However, I am having trouble fixing an old Compaq Presario desktop. It was originally manufactured to run Windows XP. The problem first occurred when I was trying to format it through the disks that came with the computer. However, they've been pretty badly scratched. The installation through 10 CD-Rs had a couple of errors, but, I didn't think anything of it at first. Now when it boots it says it is missing NTLDR, or something, and asks me to ctrl+alt+del to reboot. I've tried a few things like running my builder's Windows 7 disk, but that was a 64bit OS, and the processor didn't support it. So, that was a no go. I also tried a few back-up cds I had of XP and 98SE, but I think I burnt them incorrectly, and they wouldn't boot. I'd appreciate any help at all. I'm totally stuck on this one; thanks!


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 9, 2011)

You will have to find an OEM XP install cd and reinstall Windows and use the key that is on the side of the case to reactivate.  However, it won't reactivate online, you will have to call up Microsoft and have them give you a new activation code.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 9, 2011)

Where can I find one usually?


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 9, 2011)

I found one for 200 dollars online. =\


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Win...23YK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1312851293&sr=8-3

Windows XP home edition for $116 brand new, got to love Amazon. What do you use your computer for? Depending on what you do I would recommend Linux Mint, looks like Windows XP in a way and is easy to use and a lot can be done on there. Oh by the way did I mention it is free.

http://www.linuxmint.com/


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 9, 2011)

Linux Mint it is! I'm broke. lol How do I create a bootable CD for Mint?


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 9, 2011)

just go to cnet.com and go under the downloads tab, type in the search bar ISO burner and there are a lot of good FREE ISO burners on there. Then just Download Linux Mint and burn it using the ISO burner. To start off with just try the regular Linux mint, you dont need KDE, LXDE or even XFCE. Get the one advertised on the main page. Also remember to only use 32 bit on older machines.

Edit: also it installs the same way as windows in a sense, very easy but if any question just post on here and we will help.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 9, 2011)

If memory serves me right there is one on cnet.com I have used before when I did use Windows and it was Active@iso burner or something like that and it worked really good.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! I'm downloading it as we speak. I'm going to see if I can find a blank CD-R now.
Also, how reliable is the internal ISO burner on Windows 7?


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 10, 2011)

Well were you able to do the install? Thoughts on the Linux Mint?


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't been able to try it yet. I was out of town for a few days. I plan to burn/install it tomorrow, or at least attempt to. I did download the ISO in preparation, though. I grabbed the OEM version, and I am praying the thing works. I'll definitely keep you posted!


----------



## claptonman (Aug 11, 2011)

KeithSteven said:


> Thanks! I'm downloading it as we speak. I'm going to see if I can find a blank CD-R now.
> Also, how reliable is the internal ISO burner on Windows 7?



It's very reliable. It burned the ISO I used to install 7 on this computer as I type.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I completely love Windows 7. I have it on my desktop, netbook, and laptop. But, this old computer wouldn't take it. I'm screwing around with the OEM Linux Mint release still. Should I have tried the "full-featured" DVD release instead?


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 12, 2011)

KeithSteven said:


> Yeah, I completely love Windows 7. I have it on my desktop, netbook, and laptop. But, this old computer wouldn't take it. I'm screwing around with the OEM Linux Mint release still. *Should I have tried the "full-featured" DVD release instead?*



That's the one i normally use.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 14, 2011)

The OEM one didn't give me any luck. I'm going to try the full-featured one next. I hope this thing gets working soon. . . =\ If anyone has ANY ideas I am totally open to them.


----------



## pane-free (Aug 15, 2011)

@OP --
". . . an old Compaq Presario desktop. It was originally manufactured to run Windows XP."

Hardware issues should be addressed prior to making a distro recommendation, especially relating to the Desktop Environment.  What are your specs?

@DMGrier --
". . . you dont need KDE, LXDE or even XFCE."  

How do we know this -- did OP post his hardware specs somewhere I neglected to look?

_I.E._  The PC in question could be an old P4 with 512MB RAM   	
in which case the DE is of significant importance.


----------



## SoMeAm (Aug 15, 2011)

Keith,

Appears that you are still having issues getting other operating systems on  your older Compaq.  You indicated that your original disks were scratched and gave errors.  However, if you need to restore back to XP let me know, and I will send you a free copy of the recovery disks.  Email me at PSGSocialMedia@HP.com with your address, product number and serial number.

Regards,

Priscilla
HP Social Media Ambassador


----------



## pane-free (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't beat Priscilla's offer, KeithSteven!  Better go for it . . . hmmm,
maybe with a new CEO HP is going down a better road.  Let's hope so.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm extremely weary of giving out personal information on an Internet forum. No offense! I love all the help I can get it. 

However, I think the system specs are something around 80gb HD, 1.6ghz single core, and possibly 512ram.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 17, 2011)

She/SoMeAm meant for you to send it to her email, not post it on the forum.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I'm just super paranoid.


----------



## pane-free (Aug 17, 2011)

KeithSteven said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm just super paranoid.



Should you decide not to give HP your personal info (don't blame anyone for this) and want to go with a good Linux alternative that will perform admirably on your current system, SUGGEST using *Swift Linux* or _antiX-M11-686_


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll give them a shot. I feel like I'm doing something wrong. When I tried to boot Ubuntu and LinuxMint it just sat at a wallpaper with a mouse and didn't go past that. Any other ideas? I've been using Windows 7 image burner to make the cds.


----------



## pane-free (Aug 19, 2011)

ImgBurn ( http://www.imgburn.com/ )is a good program with which to burn ISO images onto CD.  Choose 8X as burn speed as a rule of thumb, to facilitate error-free burning. 

I believe _Run => cmd_ and entering "_md5sum distroname.iso_" can be used within Windows to check the downloaded file against its reported md5sum hash before burning.

SystemRescueCD 1.3.5 ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/files/sysresccd-x86/1.3.5/ ) is a useful tool good for cleaning up and partitioning the hdd prior to install.  After booting to the CD and hitting Enter a few times for "default," at the multi-colored prompt on the page asking User to type either "startx" or "wizard," type in the dd command which will wipe the hdd with zeros:


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4096 conv=notrunc,sync
```

When done (about 25-35 minutes for an 80GB hdd), four lines ending in "XX mb/s" will be seen.  At the same prompt enter the command "_startx_" which will bring up a yellow-colored command terminal.  In this teminal type in "_gparted_" and begin patitioning the hard drive.

Best wishes!


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 19, 2011)

After it initially boots, and goes through the whole searching and mounting I get this response:

!!Media not found
!!Could not find CD to boot, something else needed!!
!!Running a mini shell (cannot complete the boot process)

/bin/ash: can't access tty; job control turned off
#


----------



## pane-free (Aug 19, 2011)

" . . . I am having trouble fixing an old Compaq Presario desktop. . . . Now when it boots it says it is missing NTLDR . . . "

Two questions:
1) are you still receiving the "NTLDR missing" message when trying to boot XP? *
2) does the desktop have a 3.5" floppy drive?

FYI:  I once ran into a Compaq (before HP bought it out) that required a maddening sequence of first loading the Recovery Disk then the Installation Disk then back to the Recovery Disk and finally back to one or the other before installation was allowed.  Also had to reinitilize the CMOS via jumpers at some point.  If such is the case and it is still desired to keep the old compaq, I regretfully recommend taking up HP Rep on her offer. 
-------------------------------------------
* One can feasibly fix the NTLDR is why I ask
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

What is "it" oin 5:52 in 5:52 PM post?


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, when I boot it up now it displays "Missing Operating System".


----------



## pane-free (Aug 19, 2011)

Hit "delete" or other key designated to get to BIOS and change "Boot Priority" to cdrom first, disable "Bootup Floppy Seek" and hit F10 to "Save and Exit"

reboot to system rescue cd and perform the above _dd_ command


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm still getting the same read out as before on the rescueCD.


----------



## pane-free (Aug 19, 2011)

I would physically remove the hdd and use another PC to perform the dd command -- using sysresccd, wipe the hdd with zeros, partition and install distro -- then physically install in old Compaq and see what happens.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought of doing that. But, I don't think I have a similar hookup. The HDD's in my current computers all use SATA, this one doesn't. It uses some huge ribbon. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## pane-free (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah -- see *here*

It's an IDE (ribbon) to SATA adapter.  There is one w/o the SATA data cable* here*, too.

BTW, this is the best online site to buy cable and adapters at that I have found.


----------



## KeithSteven (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll order it tonight! Thanks! Even if it doesn't work, this is a pretty sweet tool to have!


----------

